# Coil spring trap setters



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Call me a wuss or whatever you want but I have a really hard time setting coil springs without using my feet. My hands are pretty small and I get my fingers pinched in the levers occasionally. Just wondering if anyone out there has used any type of coil spring setters or have any suggestions for me so I don't have to unclip my traps from the drowning wire and set on dry land. By the way are Duke traps stiffer than say a victor? They seem to be when I have body grips side by side.


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm relatively new to trapping...and I have a hard time setting them without using my feet also...but I've been working at it...haven't gotten very far. I think alot of the give that allows these traps to be set easily by hand comes with time...but like I said...I'm new and don't know to much really. 

What do some of you more seasoned trapping vets do for setting?


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

The only coil spring trap that I'm going to admit that is hard for me to set is the MB750.:help: But a old used up canine trapper told me the sleepy creek setter works pretty good!

Griff


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

WEEZER said:


> Call me a wuss or whatever


I'm not calling you anything. I have a #5 Longspring in my garage I have never set. :gaga: I hear about kids being able to set them. Got me. I've seen pics and read instructions..

Maybe this summer I'll work out and be man enough.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

I have never used setters for coil springs, but I have used them for conibears. I started trapping when I was 15 and I had a hard time setting all traps when I first started, I couldnt hardly set a #1.65. I would have a very hard time setting them, I couldnt even set a #110 with out the setters. Now I can set a #3 4 coiled trap and a #330 with my hands. ( I am not trying to brag I just wanted to try it and see and I can do it) The best thing I can say is start out setting small traps like #1.65's and work your way up. Buy 1 and set it all summer, wear some gloves and it will help with getting snapped. 

Good luck.

You will get that hang of it.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I use my feet alot, cause I'm a wuss, as everyone already knows  (2 3/4 SC, #2 Bridgers, #4 Dukes 4-coiled) Heck, even the new #1 Dukes I have are very stiff with small levers that my hands slide off quite often.

I had a rough time with the 160s also as my hands aren't real big, but I get by :chillin:


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

This was my 2nd year of trapping and I am just now getting so I can do 330's without a setter and not look like a total puss.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I have set 330s without a setter but it's not something I will do if I can avoid it. It probably resembles a monkey trying to have sex with a bowling ball. I want nothing to do with joining the 330 club :gaga:


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Can any of you guys get those skirts your wearing in a man size.:tdo12: Can't set my traps without hurting my keyboard typing hands. Back in the SMTA days we had some young kids and women who could set a 330 in under 7 seconds. Walk it off and quit body waxing.:evilsmile


Griff


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:!!!!!!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

griffondog said:


> Can any of you guys get those skirts your wearing in a man size.:tdo12: Can't set my traps without hurting my keyboard typing hands. Back in the SMTA days we had some young kids and women who could set a 330 in under 7 seconds. Walk it off and quit body waxing.:evilsmile
> 
> 
> Griff


I'm working on it Griff!

My goal for next season is to be able to set that #5 LS. I got the 330's licked now. It's all in the hips.......

I don't want to get made fun of for using setters..... Same reason I chew castor like Skoal.......:coolgleam I wanna show I'm the real deal...


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

WEEZER,

Welcome to the trapping fraternity!

With a little practice you will be setting all your traps bare handed, like PSE indicated. You just need to Learn the proper technique and have a positive mind set (believing you can do it, is half the battle).

I started trapping at age 12 and probably did stand on a few of my traps to get them set in the every beginning. But, I found out earlier on, that being able to set my traps bare hands was a big advance. Especially, when you were wadding in a muskrat marsh, with water all most up to the top of your hip boots. 

I distinctly remember, when I was properly in my thirties, my trapping buddy handed me a double long spring trap, that he had recently purchased. The trap didn't look much deferent to me, than some of my double long spring #4 beaver traps.

Later I learned, that he was trying to play a joke on me. But since I did know any better, I proceeded set the trap over my knee and then handed it back to my buddy.

His jaw was hanging open, because he knew there was no way that I could have set this trap bare handed. It was a #114 Newhouse, which has super strong springs. Again, since I did know that I was not suppose to be able to set this trap over my knee, I just simply did it without thinking. Boy was he surprised!

Again, like I said above, a big part of setting any trap is having a positive attitude about the out come! And of course knowing how to keep your fingers clear of the jaws, in case something goes wrong. :irked:


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Girls like body waxing! And don't care much for the smell of mink glands and the fur shed. Can't set a coil spring trap very well, but at least I have company at night during the off season!:evilsmile I'll just keep on practicing. Thanks.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Weezer

I've got a new lure coming out this fall that works on coyotes and women. 
You won't have to go through that again to get a date. Joe R is doing some testing for me right now.:coolgleam


Griff


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

griffondog said:


> Can any of you guys get those skirts your wearing in a man size.:tdo12: Can't set my traps without hurting my keyboard typing hands. Back in the SMTA days we had some young kids and women who could set a 330 in under 7 seconds. Walk it off and quit body waxing.:evilsmile Griff


Yup I remember Lori from Zone 2 making fools out of all those burly he man types setting 330's with out using the safetys in 7 seconds. 
Was kinda hard on the timer gettting the stowatch started and stopped that fast.

Kathy from Dowagiac was no slouch either. I watched her husband set a brand new 2 1/2 victor long spring with one hand that there son had won at the convention. Why one hand? That is all he had to set any trap and he sat plenty.


----------

